

Show HN: JavaScript implementation of Spotify client (Chrome only)  - EmielMols
http://spotifyontheweb.com/

======
brodd
Why would anyone post their credentials to a site like this? It doesn't matter
what the disclaimer says, I've got my credit card connected to my account.
Also, the domain name (spotifyontheweb.com) is registered trough
privacyprotect.org.

------
daleharvey
this half worked for me on the first attempt, not on the second, I pray to god
that spotify pay you lots of money and you go make this official because it
would be an awesome addition to spotify

------
robin_reala
What tech does this use that makes it Chrome only?

~~~
justincormack
Lack of ogg support would rule out Safari. Not sure what Opera and Firefox are
missing.

------
ivh
I have Spotify Premium and this works for me. Well done! Also just wrote
feedback to Spotify to hire the maker and expand the web-client.

------
mikemaccana
Pauses on 'Connecting...'. Chrome 11, OS X 10.6. Spotify premium account.
Console log is:

main: stack state changed => keygen

all.js:122session: generating keys

all.js:123session: generated keys

all.js:157main: stack state changed => connecting

all.js:111protocol: connecting to 195.211.73.201

~~~
EmielMols
Hmm, that's weird. Second attempt also fails? For me it's still working.

------
snissn
Can somebody post screenshots etc, for the poor souls that don't have the
capacity to try this out?

edit: via @emiel (author's twitter) <http://t.co/qE0s5hm>

------
kilian
Very cool, though if I was you, I'd put the "please don't use it for
listening" somewhere more prominent and save yourself a lot of money ;)

Streaming is very fast. What are you planning to do next?

------
estel
I'm getting "Internal error message: Socket io error: Error #2031", which I'm
guessing is a result of high traffic?

Edit: nevermind, stopped now. Might have been because I had the real client
open?

~~~
estel
Though I do keep getting

"The Spotify Updater is trying to install the update, but didn't succeed

The error message is: The system cannot find the file specified. (2)"

From the actual application? In what way does the app interact to cause this?

~~~
EmielMols
Sorry, I had some issues with the traffic.. but that's now fixed. Spotify is
updating right now, so that might explain the error.

------
patrickaljord
> US visitor, no Chrome or no Premium? Screenshot

Thanks, because Canada, Asia, Africa, South America, Antarctica and Australia
do not have internet access ;)

------
thisisblurry
Since I live in the US, how about some screenshots?

~~~
EmielMols
Thanks for your interest. Trying to sustain the traffic now, but I'll upload
some screenshots ASAP. Concerning look&feel it's close to the original client.

~~~
balac
which he has probably never seen because he lives in the US :)

Great work though, it would be awesome to have a browser based spotify client!

~~~
SanjayUttam
Unless he used a proxy...(picky, sorry, couldn't help it)

------
citricsquid
I just signed up to Spotify premium to try this, excellent work! It would be
nice to see Spotify launch an official web based client.

~~~
EmielMols
Thanks for the kind words!

------
udp
It's a shame this doesn't work for unlimited accounts. You'd have thought they
wouldn't mind that, since unlimited has no ads either.

~~~
gregschlom
It kind of makes sense since the main difference between premium and unlimited
accounts is that unlimited cannot play on mobile.

If their API was open for unlimited accounts, anyone could make own mobile
clients, bypassing the restriction.

~~~
udp
Ah, good point! I didn't think about that.

------
pclark
"Internal error message: Socket io error: Error #2031"

I have a premium account

~~~
EmielMols
Sorry, there were some traffic issues. Fixed now!

------
cleverjake
Works wonderfully for me =] will the source be forthcoming?

------
guruz
Works very fine for me here from Norway :) Congrats.. :)

------
brugidou
too bad it doesn't work behind a firewall... real nice work though :)

any idea if there's a way to use ports 80 or 443? I guess we need to ask
spotify for that right?

------
petervandijck
If you're looking for work you should let people in without having to provide
credentials that they may not have.

(ie. I'm hiring and would like to see this but don't have Spotify credentials)

~~~
estel
That's pretty hard to do though: providing valid demo Spotify Premium details
would be just the sort of breach of TOS that would cause spotify to come down
on the site like a tonne of bricks; and non-real Spotify Premium details would
be almost entirely pointless (the underlying library requires valid
credentials to do anything).

------
nubela
how bout having the interface with grooveshark's APIs?

------
chris_j
For anyone in the UK, I recommend trying we7 (<http://www.we7.com/>) which is
a similar service to Spotify and which which already has a web client.

~~~
JCB_K
It's not really similar at all. This is just another web radio service,
whereas on Spotify you can listen whatever you want. Also, the UI is
horrendous.

~~~
chris_j
That's not correct. We7 isn't just another web radio service. It absolutely is
a service where you can listen to whatever you want, with a fairly decent
selection of (major label) tracks. The major advantage over Spotify up until
now has been the fact that it has a web interface, although I do take your
point that the UI is pretty horrendous.

